# Expiration date on betta pellets???



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

How long does it take betta pellets to expire??? I can't find an expiration date on any of my containers. I feel like it is probably time to get new food, but one of my contianers isn't even halfway empty yet O_O.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think after something like 6 months or a year it starts losing some of its nutritional value


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Thank you!!!! =D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

apparently freezing will help it last longer, which I may just try doing since I feed 3 different types of pellets and I don't think I'll use them all up in time, lol


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I think after something like 6 months or a year it starts losing some of its nutritional value


Yes, it loses it nutritional value. :lol:


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

That's a great idea, maybe i'll freeze mine from now on!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As general rule-once the seal has been broken on the fish food-you have about 6 months....the nutritional value especially added vitamin and minerals start to degrade......

You don't want to freeze dry fish food-this can cause ice crystals to form and once the food is removed/thawed the added moister will cause the food to rot and develop Aflatoxin a type of mold that is deadly to fish.

Proper storage of dry fish food-cool, dark, dry area in air tight container

Bad place to keep fish food...on top of the tank-the moisture and added heat from the lights can make fish food go bad really fast.....

A varied diet is best-look for the smallest container of quality fish food that you can find....this is one place you don't want to skimp....quality of nutrition is very important for the longevity and overall health of the fish just like water quality......

If you have friends that keep Bettas-share foods...buy them together and split them up.....just a thought.....


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Whoa thank you for the response, glad I didn't freeze them yet lol!!! I definitely have a few containers that need to be thrown out, they're pretty old. I wish they made smaller containers of the brands my bettas like, i hate wasting all that food =/ And I wish my bettas all liked the same brand so it would get used up faster haha!


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

*Nutrition and general care for Bettas*

Is the book Betta Care Made Easy a good value? I am learning a lot from all of you through your forum.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't purchase a book about betta care. This forum + other internet sources gives all the information you need, and its free!!! Plus it automatically updates =D


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

*This forum is great!*

Thanks for that info. You all seem to know so much and I have so many questions. Thank you soooo much for helping me.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Aww you're welcome!!!! Let us know anything else we can help you with, everyone on this forum is very helpful =)


----------



## MeganH (Jul 13, 2013)

Such an informative thread. Thanks for sharing your ideas here.  Anyway, in connection to "expiration date" issue, let me say that the expiration date that seems on packaged food is really complicated to a lot of people, largely as a result of phrases used, such as “Best Before,” “Sell By” or “Use By.” I'm pretty sure that some of you doubt if the food still secure to eat on that date, or somewhat after that date. Let's think about saving money by understanding what that expiration date means. More information here. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I found "Betta Fish Care Made Easy" to be an informative, well-written book. It answered all my questions before I had a chance to ask them and I would recommend it to anyone..


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Man, so I guess this means I need more bettas to eat up all this food. HAH.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have ummmmm lets say 20 bettas most are females in a sorority, I have had the same 2 jars of omega 1 and nls for 6 months........it seems to last forever, nls needs to sell a smaller jar


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Good thread and made me go yikes how old in my jar of New Life Spectrum its around 8 months old but still smells the same as when I first opened it and since I also use another brand of betta food and only have Perseus the jar is so big it hardly looks like I have used any out if. They need to sell a smaller jar I agree Stone.


----------

